# What are these 4 icons in peoples posts?



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 10, 2006)

What are these four icons on the lower left-hand side of posts? What do they do? I know what they say if you put your cursor over them, but STILL.... what do they do?


----------



## Dove (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't know either Sushie...do you think our computer will blow up is we click on one??


----------



## Alix (Dec 10, 2006)

Check out this thread.


----------



## Dove (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Alix. I guess I must have missed that thread.
Marge


----------

